# Tree Stand or Ground Blind



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

what is your tactic? I have done both and have success and failuar from both set ups. I am thinking about buying or making a ghuilie suit for stalking and still hunting this fall.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it really depends on where and how you hunt. Where I've been huning the deer notice any change so I have to use a tree stand. They aren't too spooked by me in the tree as long as there is a little bit of a breeze blowing.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i like a treestand just because you get your scent up above the ground it helps some but you will get wind up there too..
a groundblind is very good in some locations like on public land where you take it with you when you are done hunting. what ever you pick a stand or a groundblind they both have there places


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WP, I will be building one of those this summer so I can get my 6 year old out with me in the fall!!!!! He can't wait. He asked me the other day why you can't hunt deer in the summer!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I think it all depends on the situation. I tree stand hunt 80% of the time, other wise, I'll still hunt, head out to a place and sit for a while, see where the deer are, and try move to a spot where they might 'end up'

Ground blinds work well when you don't have a tree to put a stand in (standing corn, crp with small tree's, etc.)

Any tactic will work, just depends on the situaition you need it for, gotta have an arsenal... : )


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

i hunt treestands 90% of the time but you risk a deer seein you, in a blind your shielded but since ive started zip tying saplings and small cedars to the grate in my stand ive had less deer recognize me up in the air


----------

